# I2C_adapter error

## breiko

Hi, I have this error at boot:

```

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

i2c_adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

```

My kernel is 2.6.19-gentoo-r5.

Do you know why?

----------

## dmn

I have the same problem with this very kernel.  :Sad: 

I'm confused...   :Confused: 

----------

## breiko

I have solved removing DEVICE DRIVER -> I2C support.

----------

## whiz

I have the same problem and sometimes the system stops booting here. 

I want to try breiko's solution, but I find DEVICE DRIVER -> I2C support is set unchangeable. 

And I'm wandering that removing I2C support means not supporting I2C. But if my computer needs I2C, there might be problems. How could I know whether I need I2C support or not?

----------

## andrewaclt

I have this same error, any idea how to fix this? I'm pretty sure I need I2C for Radeon FB.

----------

## de-fiese-moeps

Same Error here, and I need I2C for radeonfb aswell.

----------

